# Yankees Are Crazy



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

This is not photo-shopped. Those people up there are immune to cold weather . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This is not photo-shopped. Those people up there are immune to cold weather . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 64176




Yeah so? Down south you all eat fried chicken and BBQ and boiled shrimp when it's hot out.......

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah but that makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

I was watching that game for a while. An OSU coach was in short sleeves and looked as comfortable as we would in 75 degrees.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Insane. I'm barely out here in my shop and it's 50. I'm bundled up so much I can't bend over easily. I'm thinking about taking the wife car to town for some vittles. Can't drive the truck it won't start because I forgot to plug it in last night.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

We also- go skiing -snowmobile-skate-ice fish-love to hunt- snowshoe- all in the snow. you should try it- nothing like snowshoeing after a foot or 2 of snow and having a herd of mule deer -buried that night- explode out of it all around you- or pull a 10 pound pike out of a little ice hole- hell you don't have to worry about snakes- heat stroke-skeeters-ticks- the humidity.............. or................................................................ texans.............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Insane. I'm barely out here in my shop and it's 50. I'm bundled up so much I can't bend over easily. I'm thinking about taking the wife car to town for some vittles. Can't drive the truck it won't start because I forgot to plug it in last night.


-

50 and it won't start- man that would be worthless here it would not start most of the year at night.

I pushed the little button on my fob this morning and vrrrommmm ----those worthless gadgets sure are nice when it is cold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

I have some glo plugs out. It used to start without being plugged in before some of the plugs went out. Now I gotta plug it in. Sure is nice though when I do. Instant heat from the very second it starts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 15, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Brink said:


> View attachment 64181


They can't do math too good, though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

Do t forget boiling crawfish in 110* weather


----------



## Brink (Nov 15, 2014)

Sumwun hit the eye candy button!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 15, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah so? Down south you all eat fried chicken and BBQ and boiled shrimp when it's hot out.......


and your point is. All sane people eat BBQ when it is hot outside.

Heck, in Arizona the ice did not break on the rivers until the temperature got to 100.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> They can't do math too good, though.



It's not just them. I had a similar experience to this a few weeks back some may remember. I went into town to check out what they had in the deli windows at our local supermarket. I don't get much from there unless they have their pot roast, fried shrimp, or ribs. To my delight there was a pan full of BBQ ribs so I told the lady I wanted 5 sections - they don't sell by the rack just 3 to 7 rib sections however they pull them apart. They were 99 cents a section no matter how many ribs. That was the first dumb thing I wondered WTF is running this deli now. So I pick 5 of the sections with most ribs.

The nice lady boxes them, wraps the box with plastic, punches some numbers on the label maker and slaps the label on my ribs and hands me the box. Then the fun begins:

_What else can I get for you?

A medium jug of that slaw please. _

While she's serving up my slaw I look at the label and it says $5.99

_Here's your cole slaw sir what else?

M'am this label is not correct.
_
(in a hushed voice, as if we are now partners in crime she says)_ Oh that's all right go ahead! _and literally gives me a wink and nod.

_No what I mean is I'm being *over*-charged. I bought 5 sections at 99 cents a piece that's 4 dollars and 95 cents not 5 dollars and 99 cents.
_
She looks at me with that puzzled look and says_ Five times 99 is 5 _(then she paused for effect)_ 99!_ I'm not making that up.
_
Miss, let's look at it this way. If those ribs were $1 even and I have 5, how many dollars are talking about now? _(at this point I feel as though I am talking down to her but I'm not trying to - it's 1st grade math!)

She does that _'look up at the ceiling so I can think'_ reflex then after s few seconds grabs the calculator. Punches some numbers into the calculator then turns the calculator around and sure as spit the damnded thing is reading 5.99 - if you didn't believe me before now you probably really think I am jerking your leg but on my oath that damn calculator said 5.99 - I have since divided 5.99 by 5 and my calculator says 1.198 so for my way of thinking all she did was punch 5.99 into the thing and show it to me. That pisses me off in hindsight. But it continued . . . .
_
M'am I have no idea what you punching into the calculator to get 5.99 but you didn't multiply 5 times 99 because I can do that in my head and it's 500 pennies take away 5 of them and that leaves 495 pennies now I want my label changed to reflect that and I'm not leaving until you do. Call someone else over here. 
_
Sticks her head in through the swinging doors and says_ Jason would you come out here please?
_
Jason comes over. He's a young kid but been there a while and he's a great kid always smiles, always polite, and most importantly has a brain.
_
This man has 5 rib sections and says the price should be _(looks up at me and asks)_ what do you think the price is supposed to be?
_
In a somewhat smartass yet IMO polite smartass tone I reply _The price is supposed to be correct, and the only correct price is $4.95
_
Jason bless his little heart has to grab the calculator to check my math. Punches in the numbers quickly and immediately looks at little Miss pea-pickin's heart and proudly proclaims _Yep it's $4.95 all right!_ and walks off.

_Well sir I'm very sorry about that I was just sure that 5 times 99 was 5 . . . 99! 
_
This lady was taught old school math. She was at least 60 but not as old as  so probably not senile yet. She put my new price tag on and aplogized sincerely several times and I assured her everyone makes mistakes. What I didn't say was that usually only 1st and 2nd graders make that kind.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

"This lady was taught old school math. She was at least 60 but not as old as  so probably not senile yet. She put my new price tag on and aplogized sincerely several times and I assured her everyone makes mistakes. What I didn't say was that usually only 1st and 2nd graders make that kind. "
@Kevin WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

It is sad that it seems most people need their phone to do any calculations over 10- well that is unless their shoes are off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> It is sad that it seems most people need their phone to do any calculations over 10- well that is unless their shoes are off.


You know, this is actually the real reason why Mississippians like @Tclem didn't wear shoes. The old myth that they couldn't afford shoes is a misconception. It was so they could count above 10. Unfortunately, the lack of branches on many family trees often resulted in an odd number when all fingers and toes were counted.







PS - lest any new members get offended, I've considered myself an adopted Mississippian since living there and loving it, and I'm just poking at my buddy Tony, not really digging at Mississippians.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> and I'm just poking at my buddy Tony, not really digging at Mississippians.



Lies. All lies. Tarheel lies at that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh sure, disclaimers when dissing misisisi....missizi....misysip....MS. But everyone go ahead and dig at the ape population

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Brink said:


> But everyone go ahead and dig at the ape population



Well you always picking on monkeys and monkeys, apes, it's all the same thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

Brink said:


> Oh sure, disclaimers when dissing misisisi....missizi....misysip....MS. But everyone go ahead and dig at the ape population


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> You know, this is actually the real reason why Mississippians like @Tclem didn't wear shoes. The old myth that they couldn't afford shoes is a misconception. It was so they could count above 10. Unfortunately, the lack of branches on many family trees often resulted in an odd number when all fingers and toes were counted.
> 
> PS - lest any new members get offended, I've considered myself an adopted Mississippian since living there and loving it, and I'm just poking at my buddy Tony, not really digging at Mississippians.



I wish I would have taken pictures of the folks we saw in Cherokee North Carolina last week. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish I would have taken pictures of the folks we saw in Cherokee North Carolina last week. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Tony you keep me busy fixing your posts I do it all the time. You placed your reply to Henry in the midst of his quote above hs PS so when you viewed the forum after your post you didn't see your reply - so you made the double post. Do you need to take the SENC School of Using Forums?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony you keep me busy fixing your posts I do it all the time. You placed your reply to Henry in the midst of his quote above hs PS so when you viewed the forum after your post you didn't see your reply - so you made the double post. Do you need to take the SENC School of Using Forums?


Yeah I don't know how that happened so I commented again. I was in a hurry to respond the that hillbilly


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 64198


See, anybody or thing can lead Henry around


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I don't know how that happened so I commented again. I was in a hurry to respond the that hillbilly



Take your time Tony. He can't read it any faster no matter how fast you type or reply.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Take your time Tony. He can't read it any faster no matter how fast you type or reply.


I wonder if he can read at all. I think he has someone helping him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> I was watching that game for a while. An OSU coach was in short sleeves and looked as comfortable as we would in 75 degrees.



75 degrees is getting real close to long sleeve shirt weather.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I wonder if he can read at all. I think he has someone helping him



His mommy. He mentions her all the time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> 75 degrees is getting real close to long sleeve shirt weather.



I think you mis spoke kevin- 75 is close to skinny dippin weather


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think you mis spoke kevin- 75 is close to skinny dippin weather



 75 degrees is wayyyyy too cold for the birthday suit in water. Unless it's a hotspring and unless you ever dipped in a hotspring you ain't dipped properly. That is SOME FUN lemme tell ya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> 75 degrees is wayyyyy too cold for the birthday suit in water. Unless it's a hotspring and unless you ever dipped in a hotspring you ain't dipped properly. That is SOME FUN lemme tell ya.



In idaho-100+ miles from here are a whole series of different hot springs you can hike to on the way up lolo pass. Cool if you ever are in the area.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

We got 'em here in Texas and Arkansas - I'll let you have freeze-aho. :-)


----------



## Brink (Nov 16, 2014)

Beautiful today.


----------



## Brink (Nov 16, 2014)

That's inside shop temp :)


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 16, 2014)

19 degrees here, just shoveled 2 inches of snow, now back inside where it's 72 degrees.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2014)

Not all of us Yanks shovel snow naked!!! Nor go to our shops and get our hands stuck to frozen steel. Nosireebob.
this is what we do

Look at this and say 



 

then using tried and true safe Boy Scout methods we do this



 

Thus we get this



 

then we scoot back into house and wait till shop is warm enough to not freeze our keisters off!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> And just so you know... it gets cold here in Tampa as well! Check this out! Thankfully this cold front is moving through and it should be back in the low 60s tomorrow night.
> 
> http://i51.Rule #2/albums/f393/scotttaylor72/Internet%20Forum%20Pics/CB487B3D-A816-4F2E-B256-FE82AF856A45_zpsnewhovht.jpg




I sure wish I could find my Violin.............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> and your point is. All sane people eat BBQ when it is hot outside.
> 
> Heck, in Arizona the ice did not break on the rivers until the temperature got to 100.



True story!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> And just so you know... it gets cold here in Tampa as well! Check this out! Thankfully this cold front is moving through and it should be back in the low 60s tomorrow night.
> 
> http://i51.Rule #2/albums/f393/scotttaylor72/Internet%20Forum%20Pics/CB487B3D-A816-4F2E-B256-FE82AF856A45_zpsnewhovht.jpg



Good thing you didn't go fishing yesterday those aren't ideal conditions - especially that low and falling pressure . . .


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I guess you can't always rely on those pesky instruments. 

Glad you hauled a few in - never ate any snook before.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> I'll have you know I DID go fishing yesterday! My buddy, who owns a landscaping company, and therefore is off for three weeks each month, came down to the house and headed out in his kayak with some live shrimp. He ended up catching one nice sized snook (around 27") and I caught three small ones (biggest was 15") off artificial bait in about an hour or so during my lunch break.



Lunch breaks are 20 minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

